# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  حكم شراء الفوانيس وتعليق الزينة في شهر رمضان

## محمد طه شعبان

هل شراء الفوانيس للأطفال في شهر رمضان وتعليق الزينة في الشوارع والبيوت يُعَدُّ بدعة أم هذا أمر جائز؟

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

*ظهرت عندنا في الأردن عادة جديدة وانتشرت كثيراً ، وهي تعليق الهلال والنجمة المضاءة بالكهرباء على واجهات المباني والشرفات ، احتفالا بشهر رمضان المبارك ، وطيلة الشهر ، فهل يجوز ذلك أم فيه إسراف وتقليد لشجرة الميلاد التي يزينها النصارى شهر ديسمبر ؟ وهل جهل الناس يعذرهم ؟.

**الحمد للهأولاً :لا نرى حرجاً من إظهار الزينة بالفوانيس وغيرها ابتهاجاً بدخول الشهر المبارك شهر رمضان ، لكن ينبغي مراعاة عدة أمور ، منها :1. عدم اعتقاد أنها عبادة ، بل هي من الأمور العادية المباحة .2. عدم الإسراف في شراء هذه الزينة بأثمان باهظة .3. أن لا يوجد في هذه الزينة صور لذوات الأرواح ، أو أن يكون فيها معازف.4. تجنيب المساجد مثل هذه الزينة ، لأن ذلك يشغل المصلين .وقد سئل علماء اللجنة الدائمة :تجري عادة في بعض المساجد في أيام الفطر وفي غيرها من أيام المناسبات الدينية هي تزيين المساجد بأنواع وألوان مختلفة من الكهرباء ، والزهور ، هل يجيز الإسلام هذه الأعمال أو لا ؟ وما دليل الجواز والمنع ؟ .فأجابوا :" المساجد بيوت الله ، وهي خير بقاع الأرض ، أذن الله تعالى أن ترفع وتعظَّم بتوحيد الله وذكره وإقام الصلاة فيها ، ويتعلم الناس بها شئون دينهم وإرشادهم إلى ما فيه سعادتهم ، وصلاحهم في الدنيا والآخرة بتطهيرها من الرجس والأوثان والأعمال الشركية والبدع والخرافات ، ومن الأوساخ والأقذار والنجاسات ، وبصيانتها من اللهو واللعب والصخب وارتفاع الأصوات ، ولو كان نشد ضالة وسؤالاً عن ضائع ، ونحو ذلك مما يجعلها كالطرق العامة وأسواق التجارة ، وبالمنع من الدفن فيها ، ومن بنائها على القبور ، ومن تعليق الصور بها أو رسمها بجدرانها إلى أمثال ذلك مما يكون ذريعة إلى الشرك ، ويشغل بال من يعبد الله فيها ، ويتنافى مع ما بنيت من أجله ، وقد راعى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ذلك ، كما هو معروف في سيرته وعمله ، وبيَّنه لأمته ليسلكوا منهجه ويهتدوا بهديه في احترام المساجد وعمارتها بما فيه رفع لها من إقامة شعائر الإسلام بها ، مقتدين في ذلك بالرسول الأمين صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولم يثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه عظَّم المساجد بإنارتها ، ووضع الزهور عليها في الأعياد والمناسبات ، ولم يعرف ذلك أيضاً من الخلفاء الراشدين ، ولا الأئمة المهتدين من القرون الأولى التي شهد لها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بأنها خير القرون ، مع تقدم الناس ، وكثرة أموالهم ، وأخذهم من الحضارة بنصيب وافر ، وتوفر أنواع الزينة ، وألوانها في القرون الثلاثة الأولى ، والخير كل الخير في اتباع هديه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهدي خلفائه الراشدين ، ومن سلك سبيلهم من أئمة الدِّين بعدهم .ثم إن في إيقاد السرج عليها ، أو تعليق لمبات الكهرباء فوقها ، أو حولها ، أو فوق مناراتها ، وتعليق الرايات والأعلام ، ووضع الزهور عليها في الأعياد والمناسبات تزييناً وإعظاماً لها : تشبهاً بالكفار فيما يصنعون ببيَعِهم وكنائسهم ، وقد نهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن التشبه بهم في أعيادهم وعبادتهم " انتهى ." فتاوى إسلامية " ( 2 / 20 ، 21 ) .وإذا كانت الإضاءة التي في المسجد كافية لتنويره لم يكن للزيادة التي لا فائدة فيها فائدة مشروعة ، وينبغي صرف ذلك في غيره ." مجموع فتاوى ابن تيمية " ( 31 / 206 ) .ثانياً :وننبه إلى أن " اتخاذ الهلال أو النجمة شعاراً للمسلمين : لا أصل له في الشرع ، ولم يكن معروفاً في عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا عهد خلفائه الراشدين بل ولا في عهد بني أمية ، وإنما حدث بعد ذلك ... وعلى كلٍّ فالشعارات والرايات لابد وأن تكون موافقة للشرع ، وحيث إنه ليس هناك دليل على مشروعيتها : فالأحرى ترك ذلك ، وليس الهلال ولا النجمة شعاراً للمسلمين ، ولو اتخذه بعض المسلمين " .وقد سبق بيان هذا في جواب السؤال رقم ( 1528 ) فلينظر .
والله أعلم .*http://islamqa.info/ar/ref/79141

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

بارك الله فيكم مشرفنا الغالي

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

*
**للفائدة : بعض ما قيل بخصوص فوانيس رمضان أنّها عُرفت مع بداية العصر الفاطمي في مصر، ففي يوم 15 من رمضان سنة 362 هجريّة =972 م وصل المُعزّ لدين الله إلى مشارف القاهرة ليتخذها عاصمة لدولته، وخرج سكانها لاستقباله عند صحراء الجيزة ومعهم الفوانيس الملونة، حتى وصل إلى قصر الخلافة، ومن يومها صارت الفوانيس من مظاهر الاحتفال برمضان. 
وهناك قصة أخرى تقول: في عهد الحاكم بأمر الله الفاطمي كان مُحرَّمًا على نساء القاهرة الخروج ليلاً فإذا جاء رمضان سُمِحَ لهن بالخروج، بشرط أن يتقدّم السيدة أو الفتاة صبي صغير يحمل في يده فانوسًا مضاءً، ليعلم المارة في الطرقات أنّ إحدى النساء تَمُرُّ، فيُفسحوا لها الطريق، وبعد ذلك اعتاد الأولاد حمل هذه الفوانيس في رمضان " الأهرام 29 / 4 / 1987 ، 7 / 4 / 1992 م " . 
ويقول : حسين مجيب المصري: ظهور فانوس رمضان ارتبط بالمسحراتي ، ولم يكن يُقاد في المنازل، بل كان يعلَّق في منارة الجامع إعلانًا لحلول وقت السحور. ويقول ابن بطوطة في وصف الاحتفال برمضان في الحرم المكي: كانوا يعلِّقون قِنديلين للسحور، ليراهما مَن لم يسمع الأذان ليتسحرَ" الأخبار 18 / 4 / 1988 "


*والقول بجوازها وأنها من باب العادات قول وجيه ، والله أعلم ، وكما قال أهل العلم : الأصل في عاداتنا الإباحة . هذا مع ما ذكر من الأمور التي سبقت . بارك الله في الجميع .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاكم الله خيرًا شيخنا الحبيب، على هذه الفائدة

----------


## أبو أسماء الحنبلي النصري

سألت عنها أمس العلامة اللحيدان، فقال:
(لا أصل لها).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> سألت عنها أمس العلامة اللحيدان، فقال:
> (لا أصل لها).


بارك الله فيكم أبا أسماء، وفي العلامة اللحيدان، ونسأل الله تعالى أن يبقي لنا علماءً نستضيء بنورهم

----------


## خالد الشافعي

فتوى رقم 1528
- التاريخ والسيرة.
اتخّاذ الهلال شعارا

السؤال :
ما الذي يرمز إليه شعار الهلال والنجمة لدى المسلمين؟ لقد بحثت في موقعك على الإنترنت وكذلك في المراجع الموجودة في المكتبة لديَ ولم أعثر على شيء سوى إشارة إلى علم الإمبراطورية العثمانية. شكراً لك على اهتمامك.


الجواب:
الحمد لله
إن اتخاذ الأهلة أو النجوم شعاراً للمسلمين لا أصل له في الشرع ، ولم يكن معروفاً في عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا عهد خلفائه الراشدين بل ولا في عهد بني أمية ، وإنما حدث بعد ذلك واختلف بعض أصحاب التواريخ في أول حدوثه ، وفي أول من فعله فقيل الفرس ، وقيل الإغريق ثم انتقل إلى المسلمين في بعض الحوادث ، ( يُنظر التراتيب الإدارية للكتاني 1/320 ) ، ويقال أن اتخاذ الهلال سببه هو أن المسلمين حين فتحوا بعض بلاد الغرب وفي كنائسهم يعلو فيها الصليب وضع المسلمون بدل الصليب هذا الهلال فانتشر لذلك ، وعلى كلٍّ فالشعارات والرايات لابد وأن تكون موافقة للشرع وحيث أنه ليس هناك دليل على مشروعيتها فالأحرى ترك ذلك ، وليس الهلال ولا النجمة شعاراً للمسلمين ، ولو اتخذه بعض المسلمين ، وأما من جهة - ما يعتقده المسلمون في القمر والنجوم فإنهم يعتقدون أنها من خلق الله عز وجل لا تنفع ولا تضر ولا تؤثر بذاتها في الأحداث الأرضية ، وإنما خلقها الله لفوائد البشر ، ومن ذلك قول الله عز وجل : ( يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الأَهِلَّةِ قُلْ هِيَ مَوَاقِيتُ لِلنَّاسِ وَالْحَجِّ .. الآية (189) سورة البقرة . نقل ابن كثير رحمه الله في معنى قوله قل هي مواقيت للناس : يعلمون بها حل دينهم وعدة نسائهم ووقت حجهم .. جعلها الله مواقيت لصوم المسلمين وإفطارهم وعِدَّة نسائهم ومحل دَيْنهم . تفسير ابن كثير
وقال القرطبي رحمه الله في تفسير الآية : تبيين لوجه الحكمة في زيادة القمر ونقصانه, وهو زوال الإشكال في الآجال والمعاملات والأَيْمان والحج والعُدَد والصوم والفطر ومدة الحمل والإجارات .. إلى غير ذلك من مصالح العباد. ونظيره قوله الحق: "وجعلنا الليل والنهار آيتين فمحونا آية الليل وجعلنا آية النهار مبصرة لتبتغوا فضلا من ربكم ولتعلموا عدد السنين والحساب" [الإسراء: 12] .. وقوله : "هو الذي جعل الشمس ضياء والقمر نورا وقدَّره منازل لتعلموا عدد السنين والحساب" [يونس: 5] وإحصاء الأهلة أيسر من إحصاء الأيام . أنظر تفسير القرطبي .
أمّا النّجوم فقد قال علماء الإسلام خَلَقَ ( الله ) هَذِهِ النُّجُومَ لِثَلاثٍ جَعَلَهَا زِينَةً لِلسَّمَاءِ وَرُجُومًا لِلشَّيَاطِينِ وَعَلامَاتٍ يُهْتَدَى بِهَا ، صحيح البخاري كتاب بدء الخلق كما قال تعالى : ( وَهُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ النُّجُومَ لِتَهْتَدُوا بِهَا فِي ظُلُمَاتِ الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ .. ) الآية 97 سورة الأنعام ، وقال تعالى : ( وَلَقَدْ زَيَّنَّا السَّمَاءَ الدُّنْيَا بِمَصَابِيحَ وَجَعَلْنَاهَا رُجُومًا لِلشَّيَاطِينِ وَأَعْتَدْنَا لَهُمْ عَذَابَ السَّعِير ) سورة تبارك آية 5 ، والله تعالى أعلم 

الإسلام سؤال وجواب
الرابط :
http://islamqa.info/ar/1528

----------


## خالد الشافعي

العرض الموضوعي / فقه العبادات / الصيام / آداب الصيام

تعليق الفوانيس والزينات في شهر رمضان

رقم الفتوى: 68968
التصنيف: آداب الصيام

السؤال

ما حكم تعليق الشرائط الملونة واللمبات الكهربائية وما يسمى بفانوس رمضان في شهر رمضان؟ وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء.


الإجابــة
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:

فلا حرج في ذلك ما لم يصحبه محرم مثل الموسيقى أو كان فيه إسراف وتبذير، لأن الله تعالى ذم المبذرين فقال: إِنَّ الْمُبَذِّرِينَ كَانُواْ إِخْوَانَ الشَّيَاطِينِ وَكَانَ الشَّيْطَانُ لِرَبِّهِ كَفُورًا {الإسراء:27}.

فإن خلت فوانيس رمضان (كما يقال) مما يصاحبها من أمور محرمة وكانت مجرد شرائط أو لمبات لا مغالاة فيها ولا تبذير فلا حرج فيها إذا لم يقصد بها التعبد، وإنما لأجل إظهار الفرح والزينة ونحوه، وانظر الفتوى رقم: 55079.

والله أعلم.
وزارة الأوقاف والشؤون الإسلامية / يسألونك / إسلام ويب / مركز الفتوى / قطر
الرابط :
http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...twaId&Id=68968

----------


## خالد الشافعي

العرض الموضوعي / طب وإعلام وقضايا معاصرة / وسائل ترفيه / الترفيه والألعاب

حكم شراء فانوس رمضان للأطفال
رقم الفتوى: 55079
التصنيف: الترفيه والألعاب

السؤال
السلام عليكم الرجاء توضيح حكم شراء فوانيس رمضان للأطفال حيث يزعم البعض أنها تدخل البهجة في نفوس الأطفال وأن الطفل قد يشعر بنقص إذا لم يشعر أنه مثل بقية أصدقائه وجزاكم الله كل الخير



الإجابــة
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 
فلا نعلم مانعا من شراء ما يسمى بالفانوس في شهر رمضان أو غيره، إذ ليس المقصود من شرائه أي نوع من أنواع التعبد، كما أنه ليس من عادة غير المسلمين، ولا يعتقد الناس عند شرائه شيئا يخالف عقيدة التوحيد، علما بأنه لا يجوز شراؤه إذا اشتمل على منكرات كالموسيقى والغناء أو الرسومات والتماثيل المحرمة.

والله أعلم.
وزارة الأوقاف والشؤون الإسلامية / يسألونك / إسلام ويب / مركز الفتوى / قطر
الرابط :
http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...ang=A&Id=55079

----------


## خالد الشافعي

السؤال: ما حكم تعليق الزينة والأنوار والفوانيس في شهر رمضان، فهل هذا من الاحتفال المشروع لاستقبال الشهر الكريم، أم هو من البدع المحدثة فننتهي عنها؟ وأيضًا ما حكم تعليق الكعبة والمساجد في الشوارع؟

الجواب: الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، أما بعد؛

فهذه الأمور إن قصد بها التعبد دخلت في البدع، والأغلب أنه يفعلها الصغار والشباب؛ فرحًا بالشهر، فهي من العادات لا العبادات؛ فلا توصف بالبدعة.

ولا أحب عمل شكل الكعبة تعظيمًا لها؛ أما المساجد فلا مانع تذكيرًا بتعمير المساجد.


منتديات الحور العين > .:: المنتديات العامة ::. > ( القسم الرمضاني ) > فتــاوى رمضـــان
زينة رمضان وتعليق مجسم للكعبة أو مسجد - الشيخ ياسر برهامي

----------


## خالد الشافعي

قلت :
ومن باب الأمانة العلمية بعض العلماء يمنع من ذلك سدا للذريعة ، ومذهبنا الجواز لكن بشروط ، ورأيي أعرضه ولا أفرضه ، وقولي معلم وليس بملزم .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

بارك الله فيك يا شيخ خالد، ونفع بك.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*فتوى : لا نرى حرجاً من إظهار الزينة بالفوانيس وغيرها ابتهاجاً بدخول الشهر المبارك شهر رمضان .*

----------


## احمد ابو انس



----------

